# Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?



## Paeda (23. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne meine eigenen Hecht-Streamer binden. Allerdings blicke ich bei dem riesigen Angebot an Bindematerialien nicht durch.

Was brauch ich alles, um vernünftige Hecht-Streamer zu binden?

Bisher habe ich an folgendes gedacht:
- Streamer-Haken in entsprechender Größe 
- Marabufedern
- Kaninchenfellstreifen

Bindegarn, Lack und Bindewerkzeug ist schon vom Nymphenbinden vorhanden.

Danke & Grüße
Paeda


----------



## Rosi (23. März 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*

Für große Streamer bis 20cm Länge brauchst du langes Material, welches schnell trocknet und sich nicht vollsaugt. Synthetik wie Slinky Fibre, Crincle Flash, Deady Dazzle. Dazu lange, bunte Schlappen, Zonker Strippes nur spärlich. 

Die kleineren Modelle sind weiter verbreitet. Sie bestehen oft aus Synthetik, aber auch aus Mylar oder Ziegenhaar.

Such dir doch im Netz eine schicke Bindeanleitung und studiere die Materialliste.


----------



## sundeule (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*

Informiere Dich doch erst einmal darüber welchen Streamer Du binden möchtest! Dann wirst Du leicht Bindeanleitungen samt Materialliste finden und stehst nicht mehr ratlos vor dem Materialdschungel.
Es gibt sehr effektive Streamer mit nur wenigen Zutaten (Hechtstreamer aus Flashabou z.B.)...


----------



## sebastian.WAF (25. März 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*

Moin
wie sundeule schon sagt die Flashabous sind wirklich klasse. Konnte damit bisher mehrere Hechte landen, allerdings ist Flashabou im Flifi-Landen sehr teuer, eine gut alternative ist ganz normales Lametta was man ja oft von Weihnachten noch zuhause hat. Mache es auch nicht anders. Flashabou-Streamer sind wirklich sehr fängig aber teuer wenn man das originale nimmt 

Tight Lines


----------



## laverda (5. April 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*



Paeda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte gerne meine eigenen Hecht-Streamer binden. Allerdings blicke ich bei dem riesigen Angebot an Bindematerialien nicht durch.
> 
> ...



Das hängt eigentlich alles von der beabsichtigten Größe deiner Streamer ab bzw der Hakengröße und ob du einteilige oder mehrteilige Streamer binden möchtest. Ich binde meine bis zur Hakengröße 3/0 mit Plüschfell, Puppenhaar etc. und dann eben noch etwas mit Effekten mit reintüddeln. Das Material kostet fast nichts.


----------



## Conchoolio (17. April 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*

Ich benutze als Grundmaterial für meine Streamer Flokatiteppich in verschiedenen Farben. Saugt sich zwar ein wenig voll aber ist fast umsonst und spielt unter Wasser einfach super. Dazu kommt alles was glitzert. Ich benutze meißt Lametta weil ebenfalls fast umsonst. Leider ist das ganze nicht besonders robust, deshalb muss man oft nach der ersten Attacke den Streamer wegwerfen oder ausbessern.


----------



## laverda (17. April 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Ich benutze als Grundmaterial für meine Streamer Flokatiteppich in verschiedenen Farben. Saugt sich zwar ein wenig voll aber ist fast umsonst und spielt unter Wasser einfach super. Dazu kommt alles was glitzert. Ich benutze meißt Lametta weil ebenfalls fast umsonst. Leider ist das ganze nicht besonders robust, deshalb muss man oft nach der ersten Attacke den Streamer wegwerfen oder ausbessern.



Hi Streamertüddler, 
wen´s interessiert, schaut doch mal kurz hier: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1258
Das ist eine kleine Auswahl kleinerer Zanderstreamer von 5 bis ca 10 cm. Die lassen sich aber beliebig kurz bis lang, schmal bis voluminös binden. 
Material: Körper Plüschhaar, Bindefaden 10er Geflochtene, Augen Pailletten und Flüssigkunststoff, Festigkeit bombig, Kosten einige Cent. Bindetechnik Dubbingschlaufe. 
Die nehmen kaum Wasser auf, sind nach 2-3 Leerschwüngen fast trocken und lassen sich mit 7/8er Gerät problemlos werfen. 

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## Flyfisher1 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Hecht-Streamer binden - Bindematerialien?*

Bastelladen/ Handarbeitsgeschäft, Lametten, Draht auf Rollen, Federn ect. nur saugen soll das Zeug nicht. Raubfische fressen Alles was sich verführerisch bewegt. Binde was dir gefällt. Spezialmuster abwandelbar für alle Streamer:http://flyfisher1.spaces.live.com/default.aspx
Im Frühjahr tief im Sommer an der Oberfläche fischen. Große Muster - Frühjahr/Herbst, Kleine, im Sommer


----------

